

Google Patents 'Google Doodles' - moonlighter
http://www.pcworld.com/article/222941/google_patents_google_doodles.html

======
beforebeta
Something tells me this is a very elaborate (10 years in the making) dig at
the whole patent-ridiculousness

------
moonlighter
Utterly ridiculous abomination of the patent system.

~~~
hardboiled
It may be ridiculous abomination of the patent system but I enjoy the
absurdity of it all.

Wonder if Google would actually try to enforce this patent or if it was more
of an experiment.

